# Ein Traum ist wahr geworden



## Muckeltnadine (5. Juni 2020)

Moin! 

Ich bin Nadine aus dem schönen Norddeutschland und bei uns ist mein kleiner Traum wahr geworden. Ich bin nun Besitzerin eines Teiches. Dieser wurde von einer Gartenfirma angelegt. Im Februar haben die Gartenarbeiten begonnen - es musste etwas mehr gemacht werden. 
Dort wo nun unser Teich ist, stand im Winter noch der Sandkasten und baufällige Spielhaus meines Sohnes. Dieser ist nun 6 1/2 Jahre alt und ich durfte seine Spielsachen entfernen, mit der Auflage, dass er auch mal in den Teich dürfte und er mit seinen Boot (Playmobil) drauf fahren könnte. 

Nun ist er da ... wir (mein Mann und ich) sind absolute Anfänger und ich habe mir mein Wissen aus dem Internet erlesen. Derzeit prüfen wir noch ob der Wasserverlust (5-6 cm in einer Woche) durch ein Leck oder durch die Natur kommt. Es ist alles so spannend. Letzte Woche war der Teich sehr grün und voller Algen und nun ist das Wasser glasklar und die ersten Lebewesen sind eingezogen. Ich konnte Kaulquappen, Wasserflöhe und andere Kleintiere entdecken - unser Nachbar hat auch einen Teich . 

Ich freue mich auf den Austausch und werde sicherlich noch viel hier lesen, lernen und Fragen stellen!


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Nadine!

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! Schön, dass Du Dich hier angemeldet hast, wir freuen uns immer über neue Teichfans.
eine sehr geschmackvolle Anlage habt Ihr Euch da machen lassen!
und wenn das Wasser schon klar geworden ist, ist der Teich ja auf dem richtigen Weg.
ist der Teich für Fische oder zum Schwimmen gedacht? Wie wird er denn gefiltert? Schreib uns doch ruhig noch einige technische Details dazu auf.

was den Wasserverlust angeht, sehe ich spontan zwei Möglichkeiten :
zum einen Verdunstung, der Teich steht in der prallen Sonne und der Wind geht auch gut drüber, da können schon mal 5 cm in der Woche flöten gehen.
zum anderen ist der Rand der Folie unter dem Kies nicht zu sehen, so ist nicht erkennbar, wie die Saugsperre ausgeführt wurde. Insbesondere die dicken Falten in der Folie können eine ganze Menge Wasser hochziehen. Schau doch mal, ob es in den Falten nass oder trocken ist, und schiebe auch dort den Kies zur Seite und schau, ob die Folie im Erdreich endet oder aufgestellt wurde. Wenn es unter dem Kies außerhalb der Folie auch ohne Regen feucht ist, dann ist dorthin Dein Wasser gesogen worden. In dem Fall muß unbedingt rundrum nachgebessert werden, da sonst immer wieder soviel Wasser fehlen wird und nachgefüllt werden muss.

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juni 2020)

Moin Nadine,
herzlich willkommen aus der Nordheide.
Die Bilder schauen sehr vielversprechend aus.
Welche Eckdaten gibt es zu Eurem sehr schicken Teich, vor allem in der Tiefe?
Bin mal gespannt auf weitere Infos....


----------



## Muckeltnadine (5. Juni 2020)

Also der Teich hat in der Mitte 1,20 - dies ist aber nicht viel. Wir wollen den Teich als Planschbeckenersatz nutzen. Also eher zum abkühlen. Ein Schwimmteich wäre hier nicht möglich (da ich als Schwimmlehrerin mind. 25. Länge bräuchte um richtig zu schwimmen  ) Deshalb wurde am Rand so eine Art „Liege“ angelegt, damit dort gesessen werden kann.

Jetzt zur Technik - wir haben uns da an unseren Gärtner gehalten. Er hat uns folgende Dinge empfohlen. Als Filter haben wir den Oase FiltoMatic CWS 25000 im Set mit der Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 8000 gekauft. Außerdem haben wir den Oase SwimSkim 50 und den Oase OxyTex Set 1000 Belüfter und Pumpe 527 dazu.

Der Bachlauf war schon vorhanden und wurde mit der Teichfolie neu ausgelegt und verbunden. Der Bachlauf ist vor dem Umbau in einen kleinen Bottich geflossen.

Was es für Pflanzen sind, bin ich mir noch unsicher. Es wurde mir gesagt aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich es in der Aufregung vergessen. Wir haben jedenfalls eine Seerose (die wurde uns von meinem Vater „vererbt“ aus seinen Teich. Es sollen auch noch 4-5 Fische folgen aber erst Ende Juni. Der Ehemann wünscht sich eine Art Koi. Mal schauen was es dann wird...


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2020)

ja, na ist doch prima mit der Technik. Bei der Pflanzenbestimmung kann Dir hier im Forum auf jeden Fall geholfen werden, wenn Du ein paar Nahaufnahmen einstellst. Dann kann man ungefähr abschätzen, wie schnell die wachsen und ob die Menge dann schon ausreicht für die teichgröße oder ob zusätzliche Pflanzen ratsam sind, gerade auch wegen der Beschattung und der Klärwirkung. 
Haben Dir denn die Hinweise wegen des Wasserverlustes irgendwie weiter geholfen?
hast Du schon nachgeschaut? Wenn Du dort nichts gefunden hast, dann muß als nächstes der Bachlauf und dessen Übergang zum Teich kontrolliert werden und alle Schlauchverbindungen bei der Technik.
lg Ina


----------



## Muckeltnadine (5. Juni 2020)

Mit den Hinweisen über des Wasserverlustes werde ich die genannten Dinge überprüfen. Obwohl bei uns der Teichrand über ein Drainagerohr gezogen wurde und dahinter wurde Kies gelegt. Die Kiesschicht quasi neben dem Teich ist aber überall trocken. Es ist nie Wasser darüber gekommen und durch die Falten auch nicht. Das Team vom Gärtner hat eine Kapillarsperre eingebaut. Heute wurde der Bachlauf überprüft und komplett auseinander genommen. Dort ist nichts feucht - nun bleibt uns nur noch die Hoffnung, dass es wirklich verdunstet und somit kein Loch in der Folie ist. 

Mit den Pflanzen werde ich die Tage mal ein Foto machen. Ich bin derzeit nur glücklich und möchte nun dazu lernen. Ich bin so froh, dass unser Wasser so klar ist und wir die neuen Bewohner (Kaulquappen, Wasserflöhe) beobachten können.


----------



## meinereiner (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Nadine,

eine sehr schön angelegte Teich/Gartenecke hast du da bekommen.
Es gibt zwar einige hier im Forum, die das als 'Kies Wüste' bezeichnen würden, aber mir gefällt das. Außerdem wächst das ja auch über die Zeit etwas zu.

Bezüglich deines Wasserverlustes: Fünf Zentimeter in der Woche sind jetzt nicht direkt wenig aber auch nicht viel.
Bei einem Loch in der Folie würde ich eher mehr Verlust vermuten. Auch undichte Leitungen zum/vom Filter würden eher mehr Verlust bedeuten.
Als größte Schwachstellen in Hinblick auf Wasserverlust würde ich Bachläufe bezeichnen. Bachläufe sind, meiner Meinung nach, technisch gesehen am schwierigsten zu bauen.
Aber auch da würde ich bei Problemen eher mehr Verlust erwarten. Außer dieser liefe immer nur kurze Zeit am Tage.
Das würde sich insofern leicht überprüfen lassen, indem dieser für eine gewisse Zeit außer Betrieb gesetzt würde. Aber alleine durch den Betrieb eines Bachlaufs würden sich natürlich die Verdunstungsverluste erhöhen.

Einzig eine bauliche 'Sünde' macht mich etwas 'taurig'. Ich hoffe dass dir das nicht die Freude an deiner schönen Teichlandschaft trübt:
Aber die Ausführung des Ufers, also diese freiliegende Teichfolie, die ist nicht optimal. Nicht nur, dass die Folie dem Sonnenlicht ungeschützt ausgesetzt ist, sondern auch ästhetisch gesehen, passt das nicht. Entweder man löst das konstruktiv anders (mein Favorit), oder man benutzt eine Ufermatte oder Steinfolie.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Freude an deinem Teich.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Lion (6. Juni 2020)

Nadine,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Teichlandschaft.
Habe viel Freude und genieße das Ganze.
 Léon


----------



## Muckeltnadine (6. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank - das mit der „Kante“ war für mich auch erst gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. Da mein Sohn und seine Kumpels auch mal im Teich sind, ist diese Kante am einfachsten und besten. Ich denke, dass sobald alles im Teich richtig funktioniert, die Pflanzen gewachsen sind wird noch einiges passieren. 

Ich weiß, dass viele Menschen dies als „Kieswüste“ nennen würden. Aber es ist ja „nur“ ein Teil unseres Gartens und wie gesagt alles frisch angelegt. Es muss jetzt erstmal wachsen. Ich bin ein Freund von blühenden Pflanzen und ich denke, es werden noch ein paar einziehen. Als wir das Haus gekauft haben war der Garten ganz schlimm verwildert und wir haben hier echt viel Schachtelhalm. Nun muss alles wachsen und ich muss viel lernen.

danke für eure Rückmeldungen - ich bin für Ideen offen und freue mich, dass ich hier viel lernen kann. spannend wird es, wenn die Kaulquappen fertig zu Fröschen gewachsen sind und die Fische einziehen dürfen!


----------



## firefoxx123 (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Nadine, viel  Spass mit deinem neuen Teich. Bei Problemen und Fragen bist du hier gut aufgehoben. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## HagenHart (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo, Nadine, 
Dein Teich sieht ähnlich aus wie unser neuer, der Anfang April fertig wurde. Bei mir läuft das gefilterte Wasser über einen Oberteich und Bachlauf runter in den Teich mit 4 Kois, 2 Goldorfen und einigen Goldfischen (noch aus dem alten Teich). Die Kieslandschaft hat mich auch gestört. Sie wird Zug um Zug durch viele Pflanzen aus anderen Naturteichen langsam zugedenkt. Die Schwachstelle Bachlauf musste wegen Wasservelust per Reklamation korrigiert werden.
Der Skimmer von Oase sprudelt und dabei verdunstet Wasser. Du brauchst ihn nur selten. Alles Wasser, das sich bewegt, verdunstet schneller!
Meine größte Sorge sind zur Zeit die vielen Fadenalgen, weil die Fische zuviel Nährstoffe in das Wasser abgeben.  
Bin gespannt wie sich Dein Teich entwickelt.
Gruß 
Hagenhart


----------



## Muckeltnadine (17. Juni 2021)

Unser Teich ist nun über ein Jahr alt. Es sind Pflanzen dazugekommen und auch Fische. Wir haben sogar __ Frösche hier. Für Max (meinen Sohn) dient er als Ersatz und er taucht nach Algen und beobachtet alles unter Wasser. Der Teich dient für uns als Ruheort und wir lieben ihn!
Es war letztes Jahr eine aufregende und lange Bauzeit, aber wir bereuen es nicht!


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2021)

Schöne Anlage Nadine, man sieht, dass er noch neu ist - gefällt mir.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## bupaech (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Nadine, 
Ich würde auch was gegen die „nackte“ Folie tun wegen der UV-Strahlung. Selbst, wenn die Pflanzen drüber wachsen, reicht das nicht, es sei denn, Ihr denkt nur im Zeitraum weniger Jahre. Die Folie wird mürbe und zerbröselt an den der Sonne ausgesetzten Stellen bei kleinsten Verletzungen. Ich folge da meinem Vorredner und empfehle eine Ufermatte drüber. Kostet nicht viel, kannst Du bedarfsgerecht zuschneiden und die Pflanzen wachsen drüber und verkrallen sich darin.

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Nadine.
Da muss ich Burghard recht geben - in 3-4 Jahren ist ist die Folie dahin. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle grüne Ufermatten mit Taschen, da kannst Du sogar Wasserpflanzen zum Beschweren rein stecken und Draußen mit Steinen oder Mutterboden beschweren - so hält Deine Folie mindestens 20 Jahre oder mehr und sieht gut aus. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Muckeltnadine (17. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir schon Gedanken dazu gemacht aber bisher keine Lösung gefunden, die mir und meinem Mann gefällt. Wir nutzen den Teich auch zur Abkühlung deshalb ist der „vordere“ Teil auch als Zugang bzw. Eingang gedacht. An den Seiten finde ich die Steinufermatten optisch nicht so schön. Zum Zaum hin haben wir ja Steine aufgefüllt, damit es einen Pflanz- und Ruhebereich für die Fische gibt. Dort gibt es auch Verstecke und Steinhöhlen. An den seitlichen Rändern geht es steiler runter, da konnten wir keine Steinschicht aufbringen. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jmd. helfen wo ich entsprechende Matten bekomme.


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> An den Seiten finde ich die Steinufermatten optisch nicht so schön.


Hallo Nadine, auch ich würde dir wie meine Vorredner eher die normalen Ufermatten für den Teich empfehlen — aber keinesfalls diese Steinufermatten. Das sieht immer unnatürlich aus und die sind genauso hässlich wie Waschbeton. Außerdem gehen mit der Zeit die Steine ab. Die normale Ufermatte sieht nur in den ersten Wochen wie ein Fremdkörper aus, danach ist alles bewachsen und es sieht wie ein natürliches Ufer ohne Folie aus. Google mal nach „Ufermatte Teich“, da findest du unzählige Angebote.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2021)

Hier als Nachtrag noch zwei Fotos, wie das nach einem Jahr aussieht. Entschuldige die Qualität, jetzt nach 22:00 Uhr ist es halt schon sehr dunkel.

So sieht es von der Teichseite aus:
 

Und so, eine Nahaufnahme der Ufermatte von der Landseite aus:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Die Folie wird mürbe und zerbröselt an den der Sonne ausgesetzten Stellen bei kleinsten Verletzungen.



Ich würde hier arg widersprechen wollen, denn sonst würden auch alle Swimmingpools nach wenigen Jahren zerbröseln.
Was diese aber nicht tun ...

Also macht doch der Nadine nicht solche unsinnige Angst.
Einzig und allein manche "Billigdünnteichfolie", wie es in irgendwelchen Baumärkten zu kaufen gibt, zeigt solch schnelles Alterungsverhalten.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Gartenfirma eine dementsprechend gute und haltbare Folie im Teich verarbeitet hat.
Zum Beispiel bietet Naturagart 15 Jahre Garantie (in Verbindung mit einer Unterlage aus Sicherungsfolie und Flies - von Sonne keine Rede.)


Über die Optik lässt sich natürlich streiten ...
Ufermatten? - Bei solch einem Teich mit Steinoptik?

Hier hilft nur der nachträgliche Einbau eines Uferbandes, damit dieser 'Folienuferwall' verschwindet und trotzdem die von den Bauherren gewünschte Optik erhalten bleibt.
Einen großartig anderen Weg sehe ich hier nicht.


VG Carsten


----------



## Marco82 (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich hier so reinhänge, aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:
Neuer Teich mit noch einigen , nicht wirklich ansehnlichen Stellen.
Die Ufermatte hat mich da interessiert, allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass sie Wasser zieht das dann auch wieder verdunstet. Ist da nicht der Verdunstungsgrad deutlich höher als ohne?

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Muckeltnadine (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben - ich habe eure Vorschläge mal
meinem Mann vorgestellt und er hat vorgeschlagen, dass wir die Umrandung weiter mit Kies auffüllen. Nur an der Eingangsstelle zum Teich lassen wir frei und werden da eine Ufermatte verlegen. So wird die Teichfolie verkleidet sein. Gesagt und getan - das Wasser ist so trübe, da wir heute erst den Kies geschippt haben. 


Worüber ich mich aber echt ärgere ist ein Verkäufer aus einem „Fachgeschäft“. Dies ist ein hiesiger sehr sehr teurer Gärtner, der sich auf Wassergärten spezialisiert hat. Nachdem ich ihn nach einer Ufermatte gefragt habe, wollte er sehen wofür ich es benötige. Ich habe ihm ein das angehängte Foto gezeigt und er hat die Augen verdreht. Er meinte, dass ich am Einstiegsplatz das Drainagerohr rausschneiden sollte und eine Betonplatte legen könne. Nur zur Erinnerung der Teich wurde letztes Jahr angelegt und wir wollten einen „Naturteich“, der sich an unseren Garten anpasst. Er hat alles schlecht geredet und mir keine anständige Lösung gegeben. Alles von oben herab. Dann erklärte er mir, dass unsere Technik nicht für einen Schwimmteicj geeignet wäre. Unsere Pumpe müsste 12 V haben oder außerhalb verlegt werden. Die Info ist ja sehr gut aber ihr glaubt nicht in was für eine Art er mir das alles erklärt hat. Natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit, wenn wir baden, die Pumpe auszuschalten. Aber das hat er nicht gesagt, sondern alles ist schlecht. Es hat mich sehr geärgert und durch das Forum hier habe ich mir mein Wissen angeeignet und empfinde das Miteinander hier sehr nett. Deshalb vielen Dank und ich musste mich mal eben ausko****.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> ich musste mich mal eben ausko****.


Immer raus damit, sonst liegt es ewig quer und macht Magenaua


----------



## Muckeltnadine (23. Juni 2021)

Genau werde nun meine neu erstandenen Wasserpflanzen einpflanzen.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (23. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mich nun über diesen (was sich durch googeln herausstellte) Besitzer des Betriebes abreagiert. Ich glaube, dass er einen schlechten Tag hatte. Ich darf jedenfalls nicht immer von mir ausgehen. Ich werde diesen Laden nun nicht mehr betreten. Ich habe die Pflanzen eingepflanzt und bräuchte noch mal euer Schwarmwissen. Da ich Ufermatten verkleben muss, würde es nun ja nicht bei uns funktionieren. Außerdem habe ich doch keinen schönen Übergang - ich hätte auch die Angst, dass mein Sohn die Matte beim „aussteigen“ abreisst. 
Ich weiß, diese Gedanken hätte ich mir alles früher machen sollen - aber diese „Problemchen“ habe ich vorher nicht bedacht.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2021)

Such mal nach innotec unterwasserkleber (Adheseal oder so ähnlich)
Dazu noch einen kleinen Zahnspachtel und das ganze unter deiner Ufermatte auf die Folie auftragen. Folie drauf drücken, fertig nach ca. 12 - 25 Stunden.


----------



## Turbo (24. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass viele Menschen dies als „Kieswüste“ nennen würden


Hallo Nadine
Meinen Teich habe ich wegen vieler gemachter Fehler, zum Fehler korrigieren mit  Steinen aufgefüllt.
Eine richtige Steinwüste.
Die Zeit und das wirken lassen der Natur, hat daraus einen problemlosen Traumteich gemacht.
Auch wenn viele gegen Kies sind, finde ich es eine super Basis, damit es einen tollen Teich gibt.
Viel Spass mit dem Teich.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------

